# HELP please. I need a mentor for Log College Seminary.



## Matthew1344 (Nov 28, 2021)

I would like to enroll at Log College Seminary. It is previously known as TNARS. 

I am in need of a mentor to enter into the program. The mentor is in charge of grading my work. I was enrolled at one time, around 4 years ago, and I had a mentor (MDiv) that teamed up with my pastor (no MDiv). The school at that time, was ok if my local pastor did most of the personal mentoring, and the "official" MDiv mentor, over saw it all. I would email both of you all my completed work. and meet with my pastor on a more regular basis. I would meet with the MDiv mentor (you) less frequently (or more frequently if you'd prefer). 

I really want to do this! I am in a much better position to continue in school now, compared to what I was in years ago. I now have a career that offers more down time. I also was a new dad back then. I am better at organizing my time, and shuffling my responsibilities now. I also was not very good at writing papers then. Now, I am currently enrolled at Eternity Bible College. I am in my third semester there, and I am well acquainted at writing papers now. I am also hoping to get back into Log College Seminary so that I can receive an education that is more in my steam of understanding of the Christian faith. 

Thanks, and I'm praying someone might be interested.


----------



## ArminianOnceWas (Nov 29, 2021)

Matthew1344 said:


> I would like to enroll at Log College Seminary. It is previously known as TNARS.
> 
> I am in need of a mentor to enter into the program. The mentor is in charge of grading my work. I was enrolled at one time, around 4 years ago, and I had a mentor (MDiv) that teamed up with my pastor (no MDiv). The school at that time, was ok if my local pastor did most of the personal mentoring, and the "official" MDiv mentor, over saw it all. I would email both of you all my completed work. and meet with my pastor on a more regular basis. I would meet with the MDiv mentor (you) less frequently (or more frequently if you'd prefer).
> 
> ...



I'm hoping someone has responded via direct message in these near twenty-four hours since your post. If not, I'd rather volunteer myself than have you forgo re-enrollment at Log.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matthew1344 (Dec 6, 2021)

ArminianOnceWas said:


> I'm hoping someone has responded via direct message in these near twenty-four hours since your post. If not, I'd rather volunteer myself than have you forgo re-enrollment at Log.



No sir, no DM ever came. I GREATLY appreciate your heart about the matter.

I do have a meeting with 2 local pastors this week. These will be pastors number 13 and 14 of the ones that I have asked. I will keep you posted about those meetings if you'd like.


----------



## Deleted member 12415 (Dec 6, 2021)

Check your inbox. I sent you a PM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

